# 1975 Matthews Ms-1



## nycet3 (Apr 28, 2016)

This beauty was gifted to my by my buddy Rob Eagleye. Amazing!

This is an early 1975 Matthews MS-1 with early aluminum girder fork and elusive MS-1 seat. This is near complete. The rear Femco hoop ought to be a no dimple Araya. And the tires are wrong. I'll source the right stuff.

I'll take a good long time bringing this back. I want to remove the spray moving and exhume the original finish. I won't refinish any of this baby.


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 4, 2016)

NICE!!!!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 23, 2017)

I have a chance to get one of them in yellow looks to be all orig,,he wants 800 bucks for it,,,paint is not in the best condition,,,what are they worth ?


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Sep 12, 2017)

I need a MS1 SEAT    anyone have one for sale


----------



## dave429 (Sep 30, 2017)

Sweet bike, keep us updated on the clean up.


----------

